# Pay dog forum



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been looking around for a labrador forum, where I could trade specific lab information and advice and ideas. A group that is friendly, but serious about labs. Some lab forums seem to be kind of silly discussions in which the owners just trade cute and fuzzy stories about their dogs. Not that I am against cute stories, but without any good information threads, it seems like kind of a waste of time. I found one that seemed to fit my needs, but on the registration page, it says that _in lieu of requesting donations, they ask that you order a certain brand of dogfood that their sponsor sells._ I am just wondering if this is a common request? I have belonged to several different forums and never been asked for money. Can they insist on payment? If you don't pay, which I have no intentions of, would you be treated rudely?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see how anyone would know if you purchased a specific dog food or not. This forum has advertisements on it - nobody is shunned if they don't buy into what ever they are selling.


----------

